# Cross processing c-41



## XitzpatX (Nov 30, 2012)

I was searching around and saw that people developed c-41 film in regular black and white chemical. I couldn't find any definitive results. Does anybody have any experience with cross processing?


----------



## JosephKubik (Nov 30, 2012)

&#63254;&#63254;I would suggest adding some time, depending on th film.  Kodak Gold in d-76 takes about 1 minute more to get a decent negative.  It comes out cloudy, but with plenty of filtering in the darkroom I was able to produce a decent image.  Didn't really wow me.  The negatives came out slightly cloudy and too contrasty.  Same with Fuji.  I'm not personally a fan of the look.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've done it before, and I would never do it again unless there was no other option for some reason.

It just seems like a waste of color film to me.

This is Fuji Pro 160S (exposed at 100) developed in HC-110, dilution B, for 6 minutes:





Scanned as a color negative.  I only did it to see if it would work.  I don't think I have ever developed color film in B&W chemicals since then...


----------



## timor (Jan 6, 2013)

XitzpatX said:


> I was searching around and saw that people developed c-41 film in regular black and white chemical. I couldn't find any definitive results. Does anybody have any experience with cross processing?


Hi. How is going your cross processing ? You might want to check post #6 here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/darkroom/311308-ilford-multigrade-film-development.html


----------



## gsgary (Jan 6, 2013)

XP2 developed in Rodinal 1+25 for 19 minutes






T400CN same developement


----------

